# simple uml modeling tool



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Hello,

I have recently fallen in love with Balsamiq Mockups for doing my UI mockups. I love how it' s low fidelity doesn't take away from the the functionality you are trying got portray.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knows of a UML tool that has a similar theme. Most of them hare huge complex, and expensive beasts, that do code round tripping, linking to requirements, etc. I also don't want something that is tied to an IDE like eclipse, or Xcode.

I have tried gliffy, but wasn't entirely nuts about it, and I don't like subscriptions. I have tried violet, but found it a little clunky. I loved how yUML was text based. By far the fastest input of any uml tool I have used. My only complaint with yUML is that it is online, and pretty limited still. With complex relationships, finding the right syntax can be tedious too; it needs a mouse input option as well.

Models for mac Models! really caught my attention. Great price, looks like they are going to keep it simple. But the reviews seem lukewarm, and they have no trial. I have emailed them a couple times in the last two months asking about a trial. Both times they have told me that version 1.2 will have a trial, and will be out within a two days (later today or tomorrow), and then a month later it is still not out. So I would say that development on it has likely slowed right down, and so there is no way I am going to take a chance on it without a trial, because every version they put out may be their last.

Hmm.... if I didn't have so many projects on the go, I might attempt this!


----------

